# Site Documentation in Europe



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there, 

Am I alone in being peeved by the to my mind stupid registration rules in the rest of Europe. When has anyone gone to a CC site in the Uk and been asked for their Passport before being able to book in. We don't use sites much in France, aires suit us much better, but even there you must have passport, DoB, etc, etc. Why? What do they do with all the info. Is there some office somewhere collating all the data and compiling dossiers on us all, or as seems more likely to me, the information just get's filed away and then eventually destroyed.

If that's all that happens to it then what a total waste of time it is.

I remember as a teenager going to Yugoslavia with my parents in a Bluebird Highwayman motor caravan (I know that dates me) and being amazed at the bureaucracy. We were interrogated by the Police for taking too long to drive from Trieste to Porec (in a J2 van!!). We had to report to the Police Station before going to the site. But that was a country kept in control by a dictator using the Police. Hardly similar to Europe today!

Ah well. Moans over. I do feel a bit better now. Now lets see, where were we heading for next month. Ah yes, Poland, Czech Republic, Hungary etc. That should be better :roll: :roll: .

Gary.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, on answers, but I see your point.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Tradition and it's the way the French do it.


----------



## Seldo (Feb 19, 2012)

Most places we visited in Europe last year we only produced our Camping Card International which we obtained through our local (Aussie) auto club. www.campingcardinternational.com


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If ever asked we use our CCI card, never once been asked to produce anything on an Aire. Never been asked to leave out passport but have left CCI card a couple of times on sites. 

Mandy


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I find the international camping carnet satisfies most these days


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never been asked for anything on an Aire, Alan.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I think a lot of the time it is because that's what they have always done.
Whilst in Portugal recently any of the Orbitur sites required a passport to be left with reception even if paying in advance.
Possibly a security measure to stop the less honest campers from leaving without paying.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from the fact France has to keep 5 million Civil Servants (Functionaires) employed, It goes a long way to limiting crime.

All sellers at markets and car boot sales have to produce ID. This is then collected by police. It not only cuts down sales of stolen goods but stops private people selling like traders.

I think years ago you used to have to leave your passport or ID behind the desk at any hotel or B&B. But I don't think this happens now. Photo driving licenses are often used as ID now. 

Stateside you often need to leave a 'swiped' Credit Card image at motels and even some fuel stations. I guess it's inevitable with todays rise in crime.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Never been asked on an aires, only been asked to show passport or carnet on sites.

French law requires some documentation to be carried at all times e.g Carte Grise, driving licence - that is simply French law. Accept it or go elsewhere is the answer.

In the UK there is a problem (quite a large problem if the TV is to be believed) with uninsured drivers, unlicensed, untaxed vehicles - why does that happen? Possibly because there is no frequent checks so people decide to ignore the law. That's bad news for anyone involved in an rtc with such a person.

In France the MoT and insurance status *have to be displayed on the windscreen and the vehicle is insured not the driver *- so such things do not seem to be as common (I would not say they do not occur but they seem less common).

Maybe it is time the UK followed suit on such things?

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can't recall getting my passport out of my bag from leaving Eurotunnel check-in to arriving back to go home. I carry it- as an identity document- all the time though have never been asked for it.

We leave or show our CCI card at campsites. This is also an insurance document and indemnifies the campsite if you leave without paying or do some awful damage. 

We've never been asked for any papers at an aire. Two trips ago we were thoroughly checked at the Portuguese border with Spain but they wanted only the van documentation and, oddly, not our passports.

G


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> French law requires some documentation to be carried at all times e.g Carte Grise, driving licence - that is simply French law. Accept it or go elsewhere is the answer.


+1 with that

countries have their laws so like it or lump it. I've never seen this being a big issue as far as compliance goes.

you also have to remember on French campsites (and many other accomodation places) that all tourists pay a taxe de sejour - by having recorded some form of ID, the proprietor is able to prove to the authorities that the tax collected tallies with tourists.

it's unusual these days for any accomodation place to hold your passport though - just a look and taking a copy (sometimes) suffices.

interestingly we stayed on a Zurich campsite a couple of years ago where they held your passport. on checking out we were handed 2 passports back and went our merry way home heading to Calais in one drive. about 90 mins from Calais I took a mobile call from someone who was in a mad panic - they were due to fly out from Zurich and she had my passport, I had hers. (I hadn't checked if they were the rights ones when they handed them back - I assumed they would be!). on arrival in Calais I went to passport control office, explained the problem - all they wanted was some other form of ID and they let me "out". same for the lady - the police and passport people at Zurich airport did essentially the same. so if a place does hold your passport - check they hand the right one back!!!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think, that you will find that this is a universal practice throughout most of Europe. That's just the way it is. If you don't like it, the simple answer is to stay at home. Like others, I use a CCI which suffices in 99.9% of cases.

Never been asked for anything on an Aire, and why would you be? because technically, you're simply parking.

Roger


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

What happens to the ( few ) foreign tourists who check in to campsites in the UK ? What evidence of identity and domicile are they required to provide ?

Eddie v B ?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> What happens to the ( few ) foreign tourists who check in to campsites in the UK ? What evidence of identity and domicile are they required to provide ?
> 
> Eddie v B ?


afaik - nothing

we do not record this data as their passports will have been checked at the borders - once they are in the UK, tourists are free from any other ID checks (unless requested by police for whatever reason).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

or if they go to hospital or Doctor they will probably be asked now to prove that they have the right to access the NHS - there are signs in most hospitals now saying that to reduce the likelihood of health fraud.

BUT, if you look as if you belong and speak English I suspect the chances of being asked are small to say the least......

But then I wonder how often campsites and the like are hit by people leaving before they pay......

maybe Eddie can explain how his superb site avoids losing money through such actions?

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As many have said it used to be law. It was impossible to check into a French hotel with DEPOSITING your passport and the proprietor was obliged to show it to the Gendarme on his nightly round if he demanded them. The French would deposit their ID card. The relationship between citizen and state was/is much different in France.

Don't think it is law now though but just custom and practice and an assurance to those that don’t take a deposit that they will have a lead for collection should you do a runner. 

Dick


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd much rather show some form of id whwn staying somewhere than spend ages in the immigration queues entering the UK

Malcolm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_spend ages in the immigration queues entering the UK _

Malcolm, there are ways around that you know.

For a substantial fee I can give you details and make "arrangements"! :lol:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've been living in France for nearly 11 years, and motor-homing here for 3 years.

We've probably stayed on Aires in France, Spain and Portugal for about 60 or 70 nights and have never been asked for any form of identification. Staying on campsites is a different matter, but in those 3 countries it has only been a matter of showing and sometimes leaving your passport at reception.

Now Morocco is a bit stricter in as much as a first time visitor you have to register with the police who put you on their national computer. Then at every campsite you have to tell them where your last overnight stop was and where you will be going after you leave a particular site.

To be honest I don't have a problem with it. Non residents are only allowed to stay in the country for, I think it's, 3 months. It's a way of keeping track of them. What a pity the UK doesn't have a similar system.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

In nine months of travelling all over Europe, never once was I asked to leave my passport and if I had been I wouldn't have. Take and ASCI camping card or similar and use that.

The site is only looking for security to make sure you don't run off without paying and the ACSI card provides that as if you leave it behind, you can no longer get your discount at subsequent sites which would be quite costly for you.

I think the practice in France is a hangover from earlier days and was a legal requirement. I don't believe that's the case nowadays. :!:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Since we stay mainly on A.S.C.I. discount or A.S.C.I. inspected sites, the system seems to be if staying for one night only, you pay on arrival; if staying for more than one night, you leave the A.S.C.I. card with reception and then pay whenever you decide to leave, at which point your card is returned. This gives the security that you won't leave without paying.

The issue of potentially leaving without paying doesn't arise in the UK because when you arrive you have to pay in advance for the number of nights you wish to stay.

For flexibility as motorhomers, I know which system I prefer . . . :roll: 

We have only ever once been asked for sight of a passport on a French (non-A.S.C.I.) site and when we offered the A.S.C.I. ID card (not the discount card) they were happy to accept that instead as it acts as a Carnet and also includes liability insurance.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

In some countries it is a legal requirement on the campsite owner that he or she records the passport number(s) or ID numbers of campers.

There are two reasons for this. One is in case you have an accident - say you are staying on a site, go out shopping, and don't return. The campsite owner needs to inform the local police, who will then check if you've been admitted to hospital etc.

The other reason is that the campsite owner has to produce evidence of his or her income from campers, so that tax fiddles are more difficult.

Both seem sensible reasons, the first especially. How would you feel if a relative had gone camping abroad, and then disappeared, and nobody had bothered to take details?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Garry - I think it's just a case of you looking a suspicious character !   

Ron


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Too late to edit my earlier post now; not sure why I repeatedly typed A.S.C.I. instead of A.C.S.I - must have had A.S.C.I.I. characters on the brain . . . :roll:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> What happens to the ( few ) foreign tourists who check in to campsites in the UK ? What evidence of identity and domicile are they required to provide ?
> 
> Eddie v B ?


Nothing! Worked for the CC as a warden and never required to ask for details other than name and reg no.

By the way I was not suggesting that Aires required any form of documentation. My gripe was with the unnecessary documentation needed to book into sites compared with the UK. Seems I am pretty much alone in this reading through the comments. Ah well, can't win them all.

Gary.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

pomme1 said:


> I think, that you will find that this is a universal practice throughout most of Europe. That's just the way it is. If you don't like it, the simple answer is to stay at home. Like others, I use a CCI which suffices in 99.9% of cases.
> 
> Never been asked for anything on an Aire, and why would you be? because technically, you're simply parking.
> 
> Roger


Sorry but I think you are missing the point. Why do they need so much information. We booked into a site at Burgos, Spain in January and not only did he require passport but also address, dob, but not blood group!

I agree totally about Aires, never been required, but then I never said that I had. The comments were purely about sites.

Gary


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Garry - I think it's just a case of you looking a suspicious character !
> 
> Ron


Got me totally to rights! Must remember to remove the eye patch and leave the parrot in the van next time I book in.

Gary.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

The UK has a working border so peoples passports get checked there so no requirement once in the UK for them to be checked. (though NI is a weak spot)

Thankfully we are a free country so no need to carry ID (ID does NOT stop criminals)

Europe have open borders plus it's very easy to cross to/from non European countries.....so internal checks are more relevant.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

It is most likely that they are not required to have any info most places in Europe but they may wish to have details for marketing purposes.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Never been asked on an aires, only been asked to show passport or carnet on sites.
> 
> French law requires some documentation to be carried at all times e.g Carte Grise, driving licence - that is simply French law. Accept it or go elsewhere is the answer.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Dave, the UK is a backward 3rd world country when it comes to road vehicles, they put defrauding the goverment of road tax above the safety of passengers and other road users.

In my opinion it is far more important that passengers know the vehicle is safe to get in by displaying an MOT sticker and insured by displaying an Insurance sticker.

It's all very well having ANPR camera's to catch people, but they don't prevent passengers from unwittingly getting into an unsafe or uninsured vehicle.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] _What a pity the UK doesn't have a similar system._

*..................H U M A N................R I G H T S !!!!!!!!!*


----------

